# Muffler/Exhaust Options



## baseballguru44 (Sep 10, 2019)

Looking at replacing my rusted out exhaust. 1985 720 4x4 with carb Z24. Wanted to ask opinions mainly on a muffler. I would like something free flowing, not very restrictive, but also not obnoxiously loud. I've heard good about Walker, Magnaflow, Flowmaster, and a few others.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Walker and Bosal are both good, but are essentially stock replacements, not performance mufflers. They might also be your only stock replacement options as parts for these trucks are getting hard to find...and don't even waste your time with the dealer because everything is discontinued as far as the exhaust. Magnaflow and Flowmaster are custom options, so you may want to consult with a custom exhaust shop to fabricate a system for you if you want to go with either of those options.


----------



## baseballguru44 (Sep 10, 2019)

Much appreciated! I might go with performance over stock, as long as it doesn't let the entire neighborhood know I'm starting the truck lol


----------

